# Can I see some pics of a full grown salmon pink birdeater?



## DeadIrishD (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone have any pics of a full grown salmon pink birdeater?
where you can actually see the size of it, with something comparable.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 23, 2005)

Do a search on "parahybana" and you'll find a few pictures; and at least 1 or 2 will contain hands which hold said animal


----------



## edesign (Oct 23, 2005)

chemistry equations?


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 23, 2005)

Maybe they're pics of _L. parahybana_ on the molecular level? Anyway, behold the power of google: http://images.google.com/images?q=lasiodora+parahybana&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&start=0&sa=N


----------



## Bearskin10 (Oct 23, 2005)

She is around 9", she may have a little more growing left?







Greg


----------



## matty J (Oct 23, 2005)

Opps sorry about that. I was doin homework at the sametime as I was posting that message. Try this link for a big one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.arachnopets.com/tarantulas/tgallery/lparahybana03.htm

There we go, less science here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quark (Oct 23, 2005)

matty J said:
			
		

> Opps sorry about that. I was doin homework at the sametime as I was posting that message. Try this link for a big one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.arachnopets.com/tarantulas/tgallery/lparahybana03.htm
> 
> There we go, less science here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


holy crap she's eating a chicken.


----------



## king7 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> She is around 9", she may have a little more growing left?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a beast   

real nice T


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 23, 2005)

oh, wow, yeah, she IS eating a chicken!  That's crazy!

Karen


----------



## pencapchew (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh isn't she lovely!!


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.tarantulas-spider.com/spider-room/imagepages/image48.html


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh man, that's a beaut too! I love those golden rims! I'm happy I have three of those, eventhough they're still juvies...

How does it react to being picked up?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah I don't think I'd have what it takes to hold one full grown, I think I'd much rather hold a full grown reticulated python.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Oct 24, 2005)

DeadIrishD said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't think I'd have what it takes to hold one full grown, I think I'd much rather hold a full grown reticulated python.


So you wouldnt handle an itsy bitsy spider, but you'd handle a monster retic?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah, pretty much, I can hold my G Rosea no problem, and my "Curly Haired" but I don't know about birdeaters..... how bads their venom? and are they generally docile?


----------



## herpsandinverts (Oct 24, 2005)

Pythons can't put venom in ya! :razz:  I couldn't hold a birdeater, well a full grown one anyway.


----------



## edesign (Oct 24, 2005)

DeadIrishD said:
			
		

> yeah, pretty much, I can hold my G Rosea no problem, and my "Curly Haired" but I don't know about birdeaters..... how bads their venom? and are they generally docile?


venom...no worse than most others...just at that size those fangs are a tad intimidating (i'm guessing at that size they're at least 1/2"...my lil L.p. is only at 4", so just guessing)  ;P 

docile? No...not generally, bearskin and co have an unusually docile specimen, i would never attempt that with mine even at 4". The other day it was trying to fight my feeding tongs...wouldn't run away, just kept boxing at them and an occasional strike with the fangs.


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 29, 2005)

I just picked up an early '05 female(already nearly three inches in diameter)in a trade today, and she's actually fairly calm.  She'll kick some hairs, but I haven't seen any threat displays or stirking out with her front legs or fangs...yet.  I've had her sitting on my hand, and she is no worse than most of my Rosehairs.  I really am looking forward to her maturing into an impressive beast!

pitbulllady


----------



## Waryur (Oct 30, 2005)

Bazilian Salmon's were my favorite T at teh STL Zoo, so big and beautifull...and they eat chickens lol


----------

